# Appropriate DP->HDMI cable for 2560x1080 monitor and 75Hz?



## Killer007 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello dear community,

I'm into a trouble I've been thinking about for so long and I seem not to be able to solve it at all. I'm already confused by all the HDMI and Displayport standards so I'd like to beg you for the help.
My GPU is *GTX 1070* (one useless DVI, *one HDMI 2.0 and three DP 1.4*) and I want to connect it to my new monitor - LG 29UM58, which has *two HDMI *connectors for input.

Now my problem is that I'm already using the HDMI connector on my 1070 to connect my ancient VGA monitor (active HDMI->VGA adapter) so I need to use Displayport to connect my HDMI monitor. Some say only HDMI 2.0 cables handle that (based on the specs of HDMI: yes), some say they run it flawlessly with HDMI 1.3. Now I don't know which one should I choose, somebody (in the reviews) claims that (on 2560x1080) he's fine with a cheap one for 5 pounds from Amazon (they're probably runnning just 60Hz though).

May I ask you which cable will give me the certainty of running this setup flawlessly? Thank you very much!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 15, 2016)

it will be easier to go straight HDMI to your LG and DP to VGA for your other. Even DVI to VGA would work for the secondary.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 15, 2016)

hmdi 2.0 cables are $6 on amazon.
display port 1.2+ to hdmi 2 adapters are also like $10

or you can get a display port > hdmi 2.0 cable for $15.


----------



## Killer007 (Nov 16, 2016)

slozomby said:


> hmdi 2.0 cables are $6 on amazon.
> display port 1.2+ to hdmi 2 adapters are also like $10
> 
> or you can get a display port > hdmi 2.0 cable for $15.


Thank you, but are you sure that DP 1.2->HDMI 2.0 cables are for 15$? I'm just asking, because I've already seen many listings (like this) and mostly the version of DP/HDMI was unspecified, although the sellers claimed support up to just 1080p. The only 100% working adapter (according to what I've found) seems to be this one. And that, I have to admit, is a little more expensive than I expected.



Athlon2K15 said:


> it will be easier to go straight HDMI to your LG and DP to VGA for your other. Even DVI to VGA would work for the secondary.


Thank you for a great idea! Seems like this is actually the best way to deal with the cable management. Found out that 2.0 HDMI cables can be bought for 3-4$ even here in my local shops and a cheap working DP->VGA (blaah, it actually hurts to waste a DP for something like this... ) costs about the same. Thank you once again


----------



## slozomby (Nov 16, 2016)

Killer007 said:


> Thank you, but are you sure that DP 1.2->HDMI 2.0 cables are for 15$? I'm just asking, because I've already seen many listings (like this) and mostly the version of DP/HDMI was unspecified, although the sellers claimed support up to just 1080p. The only 100% working adapter (according to what I've found) seems to be this one. And that, I have to admit, is a little more expensive than I expected.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01672IR6I/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Killer007 (Nov 16, 2016)

slozomby said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01672IR6I/?tag=tec06d-20


In the description they say it handles 4K at 30 Hz, which seems to be the HDMI 1.4 standard -> which is probably not for me, as I need HDMI 2.0 (which - besides the 21:9 ratio - supports 4K at 60 Hz)... Am I right?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2016)

You dont need HDMI 2.0 for a monitor that is 2560x1080.


----------



## Killer007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> You dont need HDMI 2.0 for a monitor that is 2560x1080.


Really? And that's what I'm asking... you know, information like this isn't written anywhere on the internet, just the specs of HDMI 2.0 which "brings the support of 21:9 ratio" so one would understand HDMI 2.0 is necessary in this case and... it's not?
Thank you kindly.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2016)

I had your exact monitor and had no issues with an amazon basic hdmi 1.4b cable


----------



## Killer007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> I had your exact monitor and had no issues with an amazon basic hdmi 1.4b cable


Have you tried pushing it to 75 Hz via nVidia Control panel? It worked for many people however some experienced some "waving" in the screen when they pushed it to 75 Hz via nVidia control panel. I have no clue about how much is that a matter of a cable.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 16, 2016)

I dont overclock monitors. sorry.


----------



## slozomby (Nov 16, 2016)

4k 30hz is still 2x the data that you need at UW 1080p even at 75 hz.


----------



## Killer007 (Nov 16, 2016)

Okay, I thank both of you very much for your answers, you really helped me here. Have a nice day, saviours!


----------

